# Hiya



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey. I'm new.  I live in Michigan, In the Marquette / Gwinn area. I can't wait till I get a mouse!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome. :welcomeany Hope you don't have to wait too long for your new mousie, I've just got my new mice and they're great, i'd been mouseless for a little while and I'm really enjoying getting to know the new ones.


----------



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea, I used to have hamsters, the dwarf one i had bit me like mad. ^.^ I've been searching for a few days, and its hard finding a good breeder in Michigan. Up in the upper penninsula, theres not many mouse breeders, espescially in the Marquette area. I hope I don't have to resort to a pet shop. I've heard bad rumors about some in my area.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They're great pets; I hardly ever get bit and I have a *large* number of them. They do stink, though.. But, then, most animals have an odor of some sort. You should get two females, they are very social animals; besides it's fun to watch them interact with one another.

Welcome! Let us know when you get your wee darling(s), and show us pictures; we love pictures!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy  I hope you manage to get some, I've had mine some months now and they still fascinate me!!!!


----------

